# Amazon is now selling AmazonBasics branded pedals



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

It's chinese-made rebranded pedals. They really are getting their hands on everything. Before we know it, there would be Amazon guitars.










You can now buy AmazonBasics guitar pedals


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Hello Christmas. My mother is hard on the Amazon these days. Wake me up when the come out with a harmonic trem pedal


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Low price, limited finances, pandemic, free shipping if have amazon prime, movement towards world domination ....


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm envious of all of the young kids who will be able to build a versatile board for a couple hundred bucks worth of Chinesium. I'm currently running some kind of Chinese mini Zendrive knockoff, and I'm very pleased with the tone. It has become my early-chain OD.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Hmm, did anyone look carefully at the pedalboard pic that shows up in the compressor listing (https://www.amazon.ca/AmazonBasics-Compressor-Guitar-Pedal-Circuit/dp/B07ZVZ8BS3):
Skill-testing question: what's wrong (and there's more than one issue) with this setup ?? Gotta wonder who assembled it -- obviously not a guitar player... Kids, don't try this at home!!


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

don't try this at home .... we are trained professionals.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

LOL Seems like it was just put together without thinking.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Does anybody expect these to be any good?


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

dtsaudio said:


> Does anybody expect these to be any good?


Did you listen to the JHS video? Do they sound bad to you?


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Chito said:


> LOL Seems like it was just put together without thinking.


Well, let's hope that applies only to the pedalboard and not the pedals themselves!!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

dtsaudio said:


> Does anybody expect these to be any good?


Problems are more likely to be durability rather than how they sound. They’ll be clones of well established designs.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

I'll be getting my Amazon AI surveillance cameras next week. The head ant says I will then be able to go back outside and work around the house, planting the seeds of future discontent. Amazon's psychological profile team will be contacting me for further evaluation, and if satisfied, I will be able to avoid reconditioning camp. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I for one welcome our insect overlords.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Guncho said:


> I for one welcome our insect overlords.


Any idea of that was dispelled after hearing this guy....play this song.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

I’ve gone on interstellar journeys with a Marshall MG30FX. That was the cheapest and best pedal I’ve ever owned.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

These have been around for about a year now...i remember seeing them on Fluff's youtube....i think they also found out they are re-branded NUX pedals, IIRC


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

WTF?!?! I literally went looking for a cheap boost last week... I posted a whole thread on it!! No where did I see this little Amazon pedal! I wanted a boost, but something that had a little dirt. I went with the Donner "Metal" cause it was cheap, and had O/D.

After monkeying around with the Donner, I have been able to squeeze decent tones/usability out of it. So I'm OK. But really?? I did a search for "Guitar boost pedal" and this wasn't the first thing to pop up?? I just went over there and did the exact same search now, it is the first one offered. 

Amazon is so odd...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

HighNoon said:


> Any idea of that was dispelled after hearing this guy....play this song.


I was fortunate to see Kirk several times. In fact, his was the very first jazz concert I ever saw, around 1965 or so.
Some years later, I went to see him at the now defunct, but legendary, Esquire Show Bar. Between sets, he was sitting at the bar. I approached him and told him about my pre-pubescent experience hearing him. I said that there was a tune he played at that show. I couldn't remember how it went, but I remembered that I thought it was beautiful and would love to hear it again. He said he'd see what he could do.

When the band came on for the 2nd set, he asked the crowd for requests. Since _Volunteered Slavery_ was charting at the time, requests were pretty much all from that album. He thanked the audience and began the set with the tune I asked for, which was from a much earlier period in his career. I wish he could have seen me motion to him to express my gratitude.

A few years ago, I was attending a funeral, and saw a tombstone in our congregational cemetary that said Joe Texidor. Hard to believe it was the same guy on that album, (in the top hat, playing tambourine) and who I had seen with Kirk many times. I asked our clergy about it, and yes, it's the same guy, who ended up moving from NYC to Ottawa after a career in jazz (Kirk's passing, and a hand injury ended his jazz career, and he became a mechanic). He met a woman in a local record shop, also sifting through the jazz albums. Turned out they had hooked up in NYC many years earlier, and a daughter resulted from the evening's "entertainment", which he didn't know. They resumed the relationship, now many years older and wiser, and decided to marry. When the woman revealed that she'd had a daughter and been encouraged by her family to give the girl up for adoption, Texidor insisted that they find her. They did, in Chicago, now a grown woman. They established a cordial contact, but it was only in time for the mother to succumb to cancer, and Texidor to follow her some 8 months later. Quite the story.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

SWLABR said:


> WTF?!?! I literally went looking for a cheap boost last week... I posted a whole thread on it!! No where did I see this little Amazon pedal! I wanted a boost, but something that had a little dirt. I went with the Donner "Metal" cause it was cheap, and had O/D.
> 
> After monkeying around with the Donner, I have been able to squeeze decent tones/usability out of it. So I'm OK. But really?? I did a search for "Guitar boost pedal" and this wasn't the first thing to pop up?? I just went over there and did the exact same search now, it is the first one offered.
> 
> Amazon is so odd...


Ryan at the 60 Cycle Hum YT channel regularly searches for and auditions cheap pedals for his "afford-a-board", and has reviewed the Amazon pedals and off-brands purchased through Amazon.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

mhammer said:


> I was fortunate to see Kirk several times. In fact, his was the very first jazz concert I ever saw, around 1965 or so.
> Some years later, I went to see him at the now defunct, but legendary, Esquire Show Bar. Between sets, he was sitting at the bar. I approached him and told him about my pre-pubescent experience hearing him. I said that there was a tune he played at that show. I couldn't remember how it went, but I remembered that I thought it was beautiful and would love to hear it again. He said he'd see what he could do.
> 
> When the band came on for the 2nd set, he asked the crowd for requests. Since _Volunteered Slavery_ was charting at the time, requests were pretty much all from that album. He thanked the audience and began the set with the tune I asked for, which was from a much earlier period in his career. I wish he could have seen me motion to him to express my gratitude.
> ...


Here's how small a town Ottawa is. Joe was actually a customer of mine when I was starting out as an apprentice in the mid 2000's.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

SWLABR said:


> WTF?!?! I literally went looking for a cheap boost last week... I posted a whole thread on it!! No where did I see this little Amazon pedal! I wanted a boost, but something that had a little dirt. I went with the Donner "Metal" cause it was cheap, and had O/D.
> 
> After monkeying around with the Donner, I have been able to squeeze decent tones/usability out of it. So I'm OK. But really?? I did a search for "Guitar boost pedal" and this wasn't the first thing to pop up?? I just went over there and did the exact same search now, it is the first one offered.
> 
> Amazon is so odd...


I'll occasionally look for these pedals on amazon.ca. I believe I've only ever seen one of them and the price point isn't anything to write home about.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Okay Player said:


> Here's how small a town Ottawa is. Joe was actually a customer of mine when I was starting out as an apprentice in the mid 2000's.


Amazing!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

dtsaudio said:


> Does anybody expect these to be any good?


My Chinese mini pedal sounds excellent. It's a Donner Dumbler. I expect these to be of similar quality


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

cboutilier said:


> My Chinese mini pedal sounds excellent. It's a Donner Dumbler. I expect these to be of similar quality


And I was pretty surprised when I hooked up the Donner "Metal" boost. It cooked. Even the box it came in was nice.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Guncho said:


>


I didn't watch the whole thing, cause it's over an hour, but I watched (I think) enough to get that it's a pretty high end pedal company being "OK" with these cheapo entry level pedals. Not that I need Josh's permission or justification, but they said something as these are "gateway" pedals. Amazon has decided that pedals should be in there "Basics" line. Really? Dishes, towels, screwdrivers, keyboard/mouse combos.... and guitar pedals. If anything, it's a sign guitar (as a whole) is not going anywhere. That's awesome! 

When I was learning, I saved and saved to buy 1 pedal. For the same money, or less, they can build an entire board. Then as they get better, they can upgrade. 

I initially took this as yet another thing Amazon has commoditized. But seeing the link, I think it may have more benefit than drawback. 

An analogy they made: _Skateboarding was counter culture, then Wal*Mart started selling them._ _How many kids are now really good skateboarders because they bought their first board at Wal*Mart? _


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I love posting this. It's in 1981 prices, but still....


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

SWLABR said:


> I didn't watch the whole thing, cause it's over an hour, but I watched (I think) enough to get that it's a pretty high end pedal company being "OK" with these cheapo entry level pedals. Not that I need Josh's permission or justification, but they said something as these are "gateway" pedals. Amazon has decided that pedals should be in there "Basics" line. Really? Dishes, towels, screwdrivers, keyboard/mouse combos.... and guitar pedals. If anything, it's a sign guitar (as a whole) is not going anywhere. That's awesome!
> 
> When I was learning, I saved and saved to buy 1 pedal. For the same money, or less, they can build an entire board. Then as they get better, they can upgrade.
> 
> ...


I was in the car waiting for my wife when that video came out so I actually watched the whole thing. I thought the JHS crew was very honest, for lack of better term, about them. 

One thing about them that kind of sticks out to me is that most of their Boss or EHX counterparts cost about the same amount if you're willing to buy used.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

mhammer said:


> I love posting this. It's in 1981 prices, but still....


I'm half tempted to print and mail with a couple boxes ticked, and a cheque (after confirming mailing address). See if they have enough sense of humour to honour it.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I went with our piano player in 1979 to Steve's on Queen Street, to nudge him into buying a couple of pedals. He bought a Dr. Q and a Small Stone, new, for $29 each.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

mhammer said:


> I went with our piano player in 1979 to Steve's on Queen Street, to nudge him into buying a couple of pedals. He bought a Dr. Q and a Small Stone, new, for $29 each.


My 1980 Small Stone is one of my pieces of "forever gear"


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

cboutilier said:


> My 1980 Small Stone is one of my pieces of "forever gear"


If you're taking it to your grave, such that resale does not figure into things, I can recommend some simple and useful mods if you're interested. Let me know off-line.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

mhammer said:


> If you're taking it to your grave, such that resale does not figure into things, I can recommend some simple and useful mods if you're interested. Let me know off-line.


No worries about resale values, as it is already Analogman modded for an LED and True Bypass.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

I believe all the Amazon Basics pedals sold out very quickly and aren't currently available. I wanted to order the booster pedal. 
I do have a couple of other cheap Amazon pedals, a Newer noise gate ($36) and a Donner Verb Square reverb (around $60). The noise gate works surprisingly well, the reverb not bad either, better than I expected for the money.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

My “Amazon Basics” boost pedal came in today. Thankfully, it says KOKKO, not Amazon Basics. Haven’t tried it yet. I have a feeling it will at least boost the signal.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

I got a no brand power supply off Amazon for my board two years ago for $40 delivered thinking I’d get it for a bit till I found a better one and forked out the big bucks.

12 power outputs 4 100ma, 3x 300 ma, 1x500ma, 1x12v and 1x18v. Still on my board and going strong.

I did have a couple of the pedals but replaced them with what I thought sounded better and at only 10x the price!


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

SWLABR said:


> My “Amazon Basics” boost pedal came in today. Thankfully, it says KOKKO, not Amazon Basics. Haven’t tried it yet. I have a feeling it will at least boost the signal.
> 
> View attachment 358100


Anyone notice something missing from this _"Boost_" pedal?? 

There's no volume (or level) knob. I hooked it up, and went to set everything at 0... no volume. How do they make a boost without a volume? If I set the Drive to 0, and hit the footswitch, the signal goes up a bit. Like, a good amount if you were looking to take a solo. If you turn the Drive up, the volume goes up as well. So if you want your boost to be a little dirty, it's an overwhelming jump in volume. This is going back!


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Fucj them dont buy their junk no matter how cheap! That crap will break in a year or less.
Amazon has been doing this for years with specialty products, from backpacks handbags, clothes, whatever.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

SWLABR said:


> Anyone notice something missing from this _"Boost_" pedal??
> 
> There's no volume (or level) knob. I hooked it up, and went to set everything at 0... no volume. How do they make a boost without a volume? If I set the Drive to 0, and hit the footswitch, the signal goes up a bit. Like, a good amount if you were looking to take a solo. If you turn the Drive up, the volume goes up as well. So if you want your boost to be a little dirty, it's an overwhelming jump in volume. This is going back!


Isn't that how all boost pedals operate?
If you don't want the hassle of returning it I may take it off your hands. I'm in Kitchener and could pick up.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

GuitarT said:


> Isn't that how all boost pedals operate?
> If you don't want the hassle of returning it I may take it off your hands. I'm in Kitchener and could pick up.


Not really no. The one knob you want a boost pedal to have, should be labelled "Level" or "Volume".

Something with bass, treble and drive sounds more like an overdrive pedal.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Guncho said:


> Not really no. The one knob you want a boost pedal to have, should be labelled "Level" or "Volume".
> 
> Something with bass, treble and drive sounds more like an overdrive pedal.


Ya, I get that. I've never owned a boost pedal but I have been researching them with the intent of buying one. My understanding is that regardless of what they call it, level, volume, gain or boost, it's essentially performing the same function. If I'm understanding it correctly as soon as you kick a boost pedal on you're going to get an increase in volume, how much is dependent on the pedal setting. There really is no such thing as unity gain with a boost. Again, I could be wrong as I've never owned one.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

GuitarT said:


> Ya, I get that. I've never owned a boost pedal but I have been researching them with the intent of buying one. My understanding is that regardless of what they call it, level, volume, gain or boost, it's essentially performing the same function. If I'm understanding it correctly as soon as you kick a boost pedal on you're going to get an increase in volume, how much is dependent on the pedal setting. There really is no such thing as unity gain with a boost. Again, I could be wrong as I've never owned one.


I don't think that's accurate. 0 should be unity gain.

I owned an MXR Microamp and it was great.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

GuitarT said:


> Ya, I get that. I've never owned a boost pedal but I have been researching them with the intent of buying one. My understanding is that regardless of what they call it, level, volume, gain or boost, it's essentially performing the same function. If I'm understanding it correctly as soon as you kick a boost pedal on you're going to get an increase in volume, how much is dependent on the pedal setting. There really is no such thing as unity gain with a boost. Again, I could be wrong as I've never owned one.


I don't think I have any pedals where I cannot adjust the volume of the effect on vs off. With the the other one I bought, it had gain _and_ a volume. With this one, just gain. But it didn't do much. With a boost, you really should be able to control the levels. Who in the R&D of the company knows ahead of time what an ideal level of boost is for every player?? The answer is, they don't. 
I saw one guy use a boost in opposite. He had his "stage volume" but hit a pedal (I assume a boost) but the volume went lower. Either that, or he was playing "always on" and turned it off when he wanted quieter. The whole band had awful sound overall, we didn't stay long enough for me to determine (or care) which was happening. 

As for taking this one off my hands. It's already on it's way back. Sorry. I would have totally passed it on for what I paid. Wish I'd seen this sooner.


----------

